# thermostat replacement cost



## andyq (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi all, i've been quoted £125 to replace the stat and renew the coolant. does that seem reasonable. i've done the 49C test and both readings agree. when main road touring the temp is stable but a run on a moorland road causes the temp to drop to 70c then it bobs back up to 90c when back in town


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Maybe a tad high as the stat and o ring is 25, coolant is 7.45 a bottle, then plus ½ hour or so for labour.


----------



## l3ttx (Oct 15, 2006)

Very reasonable, took me 4 hours to replace mine and alot of cursing. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## andybond68 (Jun 6, 2011)

Audi Sheffield quoted me £460, local trusted independant did it me for £69!! Temp gauge now spot on 90 degrees.


----------



## Gos (Oct 12, 2011)

andybond68 said:


> Audi Sheffield quoted me £460, local trusted independant did it me for £69!! Temp gauge now spot on 90 degrees.


yikes, does this need to be done or is it fine as long as the temp doesnt go above 90?


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

i just 75 paid from an audi indie garage


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Gos said:


> yikes, does this need to be done or is it fine as long as the temp doesnt go above 90?


Should really be stuck on 90 once up 2 temp.

And with regards to the quote, if you're pretty good with DIY stuff, give it a shot yourself, should only take a couple of hours provided you can get the bottom bolt out ok... But I'm sure if you shop around you could get a cheaper quote.

Andrew


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Gos said:


> andybond68 said:
> 
> 
> > Audi Sheffield quoted me £460, local trusted independant did it me for £69!! Temp gauge now spot on 90 degrees.
> ...


Hi Gos, failing thermostat usually results in low temperature.ie less than 90, especially when cruising on light throttle.
Hoggy.


----------



## bs0u0118 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Gos said:
> 
> 
> > andybond68 said:
> ...


Its also worth doing for fuel economy - mine ran at 74c before I had it changed and my MPG went up immediately.


----------

